# ND deer season



## knutson24 (Feb 16, 2009)

I am new to the area and do not have many contacts and I am looking for land to rifle hunt deer in the 2B unit around hillsboro and northward towards the AFB. I have drawn a doe tag and would really appriciate any help.

~Knutson~


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Take a day or two and take a drive through the areas that you are wanting tohunt. There are some giant bucks in that area and many landowners will let poeple hunt after they harvest theirs. If you have a doe tag you should be able to find some decent spots. Good Luck.


----------

